# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > MBot 3D Printers Forum >  Project peeling off of raft

## cludtke

Hello,

i am am new to 3d printing. I just purchased a makerbot 5th for my school and now learning to use it. So far so good, but some of our projects are peeling off the raft? 

Any suggestions?

thanks!

----------


## curious aardvark

try using pla, blue tape and no raft. 

Hang on 5th gen ? no heated plate. So you are using pla.

So basically blue tape, better calibration and no raft. 
Blue tape is blue painters tape: http://www.amazon.com/Scotch-1369894...+painters+tape
I use duck brand but the 3m should be just as good. 
Pla sticks to it like hot toffee to skin :-) 
And if you've never burnt yourself making toffee - it's an experience to look forward too - not ! 

I've never needed a raft with pla. And I'm basically using a makerbot 2nd gen copy :-)
Mind you from what I've heard about the 5th gen - I wouldn't swap my cheapo flashforge clone for your spanky expensive machine either :-) 
But blue tape and no raft should fix the problem.

----------

